
You can now offer new apps for pre-order on the App Store - stablemap
https://itunespartner.apple.com/en/apps/news/40079633
======
bob_theslob646
What percentage of people only buy apps off the reviews? I know I am skeptical
when I do not see reviews on an app.

It would be awesome if the app store did what steam does and gives users a
free trial.

